# Sentra fail safe mode



## raycor178 (Sep 2, 2008)

i think my ride is under fail safe mode. I cant go above 2k rpm in any gear. Can I dis engage the fail safe mode without the use of Consult? I dont know if the MAF sensor is causing this. My MIL doesnt have any flash. any comment?


----------



## lukesSX (Feb 17, 2010)

Is it an auto tranny?


----------



## raycor178 (Sep 2, 2008)

its manual tranny, with ga14dne engine. I made some MAF voltage testing as per fsm says, at idle, it should stay at 1.4 to 1.8v. then at 2k rpm, it should go from 1.8 to 2.5v. but when I rev til 4k rpm, it only stays at 2.5v. is this normal?


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

what happens if you unplug the knock sensor?


----------



## raycor178 (Sep 2, 2008)

sorry but its a GA14DNE engine, it does not have O2 sensors, knock sensors, egr valve, catalytic converter. since I sprayed 2x with carburetor cleaner and contact cleaner, it does not go beyond 2k rpm. at 10km 1st gear I have to shift at 2nd gear coz the engine at 10km is so rough and hesitation in aceleration so have to shift at 2nd gear. there is no tachometer so I am reading at speedo gauge


----------

